# Mike &/or Eric..New Tapes?



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Hi!I just wanted to say I finished Mike's tapes back in October. I had significant improvement for the last three months(having some weirdness now, but have started listening to sides 3 and 4 again







).I had emailed Mike a few months ago and he made mention of other tapes he was working on.I think the topics may have included PMS, and Anxiety. I was wondering if they are available yet, or if I've missed the spot were I can order them.Thanks so much...







Donna[This message has been edited by Wiggin (edited 02-07-2001).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Donna:I'm anxiously waiting to hear, also. I want the anxiety one.







JeanG


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Jean,I want them ALL!!!!





















Donna


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2001)

Hi Donna & Jean,We are have being busily testing new titles.We are very near releasing them now, by this time next week we will have a firm shipping date, which should be no more than 2 weeks after that, so 3 weeks max. All titles are used in my practice and go through evaluation processes.I will post to this thread the titles and confirmation of the releases.There may be a few surprises too







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donna, as Mike said on another thread, you might also want to listen to the beginging of the tapes for that intial refresher as well as side 3 and 4, there is a post on this on the forum here. I am also going to have a thread soon for those who have finnish a matinence kind of thing.







Glad you have been helped and enjoyed them.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Mike,Surprises? Oh boy!







I am looking forward to the new titles...actually I don't care WHAT they're called







...I just know that you do good work!!







Eric,Thanks for the info on the other threads. I will do the first couple of sides to start in the "right place" again. I am looking forward to the maintenance thread, as well! Thank you both for all that you do for us!







Donna


----------

